# IBO Indiana State



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

This memorial day weekend there is the IBO Indiana State 3D shoot at Bass and Bucks Pro Shop in Wabash Indiana. Its going to be 100% McKenzie targets, alot of the kills going to be new, and shots that we havent seen before. Its going to be a great time. Its saturday, sunday and monday. Look on bassandbucks.com for more details and contact numbers. Hope to see everyone there!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT

I will be there to shoot


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

When you going to shoot Rod? 
We are planning on Sat. AM at this time.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Should be a good time. Even though I've shot their course many times, there are lots and lots of places I've never been on that course so it might be like shooting a whole new course:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rock77 said:


> When you going to shoot Rod?
> We are planning on Sat. AM at this time.


Looks like sunday for us


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

i gotta work all weekend so i be there on monday


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*I can't shoot there this time!!!*



flintcreek6412 said:


> Should be a good time. Even though I've shot their course many times, there are lots and lots of places I've never been on that course so it might be like shooting a whole new course:thumbs_up


Why?
Because I helped to set-up the course. We had a great time. Hope to see all of you here. We have routed the shoot a different way, so you should have a wonderful experience.
Hope you all enjoy our combined efforts to put this on for you.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Ill be there in the morning, they have a great course should be a wounderful
time.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

That's awful far north...hate to have to dig out my longjohns again.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Looks like sunday for us


Looks like we will be going Monday now hope the weather holds up.


----------



## wannabepro (May 23, 2009)

all of us from Adventure Outdoors are planning on goin sunday AM:


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer:I shot today and had a great time.


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

Rodney and I should be pulling in around 8 am tomorrow. I got a good feeling about this shoot... :darkbeer:


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

My hats off to the folks at Bass and Buck for a terrific and challenging 3D course for the IBO state championship. Folks if you haven't shot this yet they are still shooting it on Monday and it was a great course and a great time...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

didnt shoot worth a darn but had a great time, love the way Bass and Bucks set the course.


----------



## XRING11 (Jun 6, 2006)

Great shoot. Great terrain, great set!!! These guys always set a tough course on some of the most beautiful property around. I had a great time, I shot well too!!


----------



## INDBowhunter (Aug 22, 2005)

How did everyone do at the shoot? I didn't do so well, but it was the first outdoor shoot of the year for me, and I might have reached 100 arrows out of my target bow for the year. Talk about preparation, lol.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep, had a blast. Worst score of my season though. I started and finished with 11's. We won't talk about the other 38 targets:mg: Great course Josh:thumbs_up.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

flintcreek6412 said:


> We won't talk about the other 38 targets:mg: Great course Josh:thumbs_up.


This was a 40 target range??? Thought it was 30. Just wondering...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

carlosii said:


> This was a 40 target range??? Thought it was 30. Just wondering...


no it was 40


----------



## robinhood11x (Jan 26, 2004)

*State Shoot*

My thoughts are that i had fun shooting with friends,the terrian was great its a nice woods for a hike ,the cousre was ridiculously long from MBR amituer class, and way to PRICEY !!! for my taste.$15 to shoot for fun .How much for just a trophey shoot $20 ?
IBO dropped Prices knowing that folks are ruffing it .
OH? and where was the Hospitality???


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

robinhood11x said:


> My thoughts are that i had fun shooting with friends,the terrian was great its a nice woods for a hike ,the cousre was ridiculously long from MBR amituer class, and way to PRICEY !!! for my taste.$15 to shoot for fun .How much for just a trophey shoot $20 ?
> IBO dropped Prices knowing that folks are ruffing it .
> OH? and where was the Hospitality???


The course was set to be challenging.

There were no stakes over the max distance.

$15 for a 40 target course isnt too bad,,,better than 18 holes of golf


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

robinhood11x said:


> My thoughts are that i had fun shooting with friends,the terrian was great its a nice woods for a hike ,the cousre was ridiculously long from MBR amituer class, and way to PRICEY !!! for my taste.$15 to shoot for fun .How much for just a trophey shoot $20 ?
> IBO dropped Prices knowing that folks are ruffing it .
> OH? and where was the Hospitality???


I thought the price was fine for a state shoot. Heck, it costs $10-12 to shoot most courses for fun and some of those are only 30 targets. And those targets will often be so shot up you can shoot through them.....pretty much brand new inserts on this shoot here. $15 fun shoot is a deal. And just an extra $10 to shoot it as a qualifier/state shoot seems reasonable for what you get IMO. 

As far as the distance goes, as long as every shooter in your class shot from the same stakes it's fair and even. You all had the same shots and it's the tough ones that separate the good from the best. That 11 on a long turkey should be the shot that puts the great ones on top.


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

robinhood11x said:


> My thoughts are that i had fun shooting with friends,the terrian was great its a nice woods for a hike ,the cousre was ridiculously long from MBR amituer class, and way to PRICEY !!! for my taste.$15 to shoot for fun .How much for just a trophey shoot $20 ?
> IBO dropped Prices knowing that folks are ruffing it .
> OH? and where was the Hospitality???


Not sure what you meant by hospitality but If you come back to Bass and Bucks some time look me up and I'll treat ya so many ways you'll have to like one of em...  

It takes alot of cash to host a 40 target course and maintain it.
I have paid up to and including $30 to shoot at different places this year these were tournaments but still I was happy to pay it to get to shoot 30 targets. There are about half of the places to shoot in Northern Indiana that there used to be and unless we are willing to support these places they soon will vanish as well.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I thought the price was fine for a state shoot. Heck, it costs $10-12 to shoot most courses for fun and some of those are only 30 targets. And those targets will often be so shot up you can shoot through them.....pretty much brand new inserts on this shoot here. $15 fun shoot is a deal. And just an extra $10 to shoot it as a qualifier/state shoot seems reasonable for what you get IMO.
> 
> As far as the distance goes, as long as every shooter in your class shot from the same stakes it's fair and even. You all had the same shots and it's the tough ones that separate the good from the best. That 11 on a long turkey should be the shot that puts the great ones on top.



That alligator sure had my number...

The Xringer survived the log:embara:


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

robinhood11x said:


> My thoughts are that i had fun shooting with friends,the terrian was great its a nice woods for a hike ,the cousre was ridiculously long from MBR amituer class, and way to PRICEY !!! for my taste.$15 to shoot for fun .How much for just a trophey shoot $20 ?
> IBO dropped Prices knowing that folks are ruffing it .
> OH? and where was the Hospitality???


If I remember right, there was 8-12 or a few more targets that HC shot the MBO and MBR stakes because they were at the SAME spot so there should have been 11's for you! We came from Southern Indiana to shoot and will GLADLY be back!! Great shoot Bass and Bucks staff!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Just got home from the IBO State. Had a great time and made a couple of new friends. Thought the course was very good my only complaints would be target 40 the pukin turkey(shooting it in the back) is not a very wide target for a stick shooter at that distance and this fat old man needed a golf cart. LOL Other than that B&B staff did a great job with the course. It was a course that was worthy of being called a State Championship course. It was more difficult than some national tournaments I have shot.


----------



## wannabepro (May 23, 2009)

*was a great shoot*



robinhood11x said:


> My thoughts are that i had fun shooting with friends,the terrian was great its a nice woods for a hike ,the cousre was ridiculously long from MBR amituer class, and way to PRICEY !!! for my taste.$15 to shoot for fun .How much for just a trophey shoot $20 ?
> IBO dropped Prices knowing that folks are ruffing it .
> OH? and where was the Hospitality???


all of us from Adventure Outdoors thought the course was very nice and was very challenging. Jamies views r not at all how any of us thought. That was one of the best courses we have been to all year.hospitallity was spot on perfect for all of us. prices were right on for the state shoots from the past. We dont know where or why that was said ,but Glens family and staff worked very hard and put on a very nice shoot thanks Mike Walton Owner of Adventure Outdoors


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wannabepro said:


> all of us from Adventure Outdoors thought the course was very nice and was very challenging. Jamies views r not at all how any of us thought. That was one of the best courses we have been to all year.hospitallity was spot on perfect for all of us. prices were right on for the state shoots from the past. We dont know where or why that was said ,but Glens family and staff worked very hard and put on a very nice shoot thanks Mike Walton Owner of Adventure Outdoors


Spot on!!!!

Nicely stated!


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Shot the course on Saturday and I have to say it was a great & challenging course. Great practice for the Worlds in Ellicotville ! Most challenging course so far this year. Great job to all at Bass & Bucks !


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't guess we'd be lucky enough for them to leave that course set for a couple of weeks so we can bring others over to show them what they missed? Who needs a rifle range anyway


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

just got home from the state and it was definately state championship quality if not national quality. shot the most 5's in along time and also the most 11's so here here to them and a great shoot. I believe they done a wonderful job Thank you again


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I have always been treated great at Bass an Bucks. The prices have always been fair and I have always left there more than satisfied with the hospitality that I have recieved. That was a tough course but thats what I expect at a state shoot. I thought one target was past 40 for ahc but after walking back after the shot it may of been 1/2 yard long. thats not enough to keep me out of the 10 ring if I do my part.I must of dropped my arm for that 8.:darkbeer:


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone hear of any scores yet?


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

This had to be one of the most challenging courses I have ever seen in my life. I walked away with my head down, but by reading these other post here I am starting to smile. This was very hard, and then after getting a couple bad scores on the course you start makeing bad shots because your confidents is being messed with. Lets do it again I loved it.


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

X-SHOOTER said:


> Anyone hear of any scores yet?


I haven't seen anything yet but I look for them to be posted some time today...


----------



## XRING11 (Jun 6, 2006)

I was told I was leading MBO, yesterday when I turned in my cards. I shot a 403 w/ 19x's, 397 was second, 390 third I think. I heard there was a 405 in AHC. That is all I heard.....


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

Scores are posted on Bass and Bucks website folks :darkbeer:


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great job getting the scores posted quickly Bass & Bucks:thumbs_up

I was a bit shocked to see the lack of competitors at a state shoot though. Is this number typical or not?


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

flintcreek6412 said:


> Great job getting the scores posted quickly Bass & Bucks:thumbs_up
> 
> I was a bit shocked to see the lack of competitors at a state shoot though. Is this number typical or not?


I was told there was alot less last year but I don't know for sure...


----------



## bb1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thank you for a great turn out! Scores are posted at http://www.bassandbucks.com/archery-results-i-12.html
in the left hand column. There are 2 pages so make sure you check out both. Qualifiers will be sent to IBO and will have them sent out asap. We hope to see you again next year for the IBO state shoot 2010! Thanks again, you guys are great!


----------

